# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Persistent Realms

## SinisterDezz

So, I have been practicing this for months, and I think I have finally simplified this down. Incase you are extremely confused right now, I am referring to this. If you don't want to read all of it, I am only going to be focusing on a few points of it; How to Create and How it Works (How Persistent Can It Really Be.)

Persistent Realms are self explanatory. They are dream environments which have persistence, meaning actions have consequences, there are laws and physics, and if you die, *you don't come back*. That makes things interesting. You must value your life, and not be too hasty. If you don't want to use caution and you want to have the freedom and dream control of your regular lucid dreams, than this isn't the guide for you. I do recommend you at least read on though, and see the things you can do. Persistent realms make lucid dreams feel even more like real life. This can be a bad thing and a good thing. I can explain that later though.


How to Create
This really isn't the easiest thing to do, unless, you use my way.
How Hyu Explains It:
At this point it is clear to me what the technique to create such a persistent realm must encompass:
1) Bypass the _I know that creating a persistent realm must be extremely difficult._ thought, create a new realm and access it.
2) Make yourself "know" that his is a persistent realm. You can go back whenever you want.

But *you cannot just selectively remove ideas that are so deeply anchored within your mind and insert new ones.
That just doesn't work. You can't just decide to "know" something.
You can think about it, educate yourself on it, discuss it,
and eventually it might change. But you cannot consciously edit something you "know".
If you think about it, it happens all the time though. Your ideas, beliefs and even knowledge changes, in the blink of an eye.
It just happens.
And I argue that this process happens sub-consciously.
I also argue that you are able to interact with your sub-conscious in different ways when you are dreaming,
albeit in no way that I think anyone fully understands.
*
He makes a lot of good points in there, and it makes sense. Early in that post, he explained how he summons items. He knows that he wouldn't be anywhere without some kind of item on his person. He thought the process, and let the train of thought finish itself. He found the key, and continued on.

This process should be familiar to all of you, as it almost directly mimics the Door Method. You expect something to be on the other side of the door, so it is.

When I created my Persistent Realm, this became key. You have to think, but let the process finish itself.
(Incase you were wondering what my realm was, it's a realm similar to Avatar: The Last Airbender. It has completely different lore, but there are four nations and four elements.)

I can't really put into words how you do this. I love his example, and it's actually how I created my realm.
I breathe in deeply and exhale, whilst stretching to prepare myself for the task at hand.
I am amused by the realization that stretching a dream body makes little sense, but quickly focus on the task at hand again.
I try to relax myself as much as I can.
I imagine myself standing inside of a bubble containing the current dream.
A bubble created solely by my sub-conscious.
I need to push myself out of it in order to go to _real worlds.
_
I find that this works WONDROUS. Fly around, and think to yourself that you will find the realm you are looking for. You will probably find that "bubble", and enter it.

What are the limitations on how persistent it really can be?
Well, in my realm I created an entire earth kingdom city within a few days. It's rather large, probably as large as Ba Sing Sei from the actual series, and I "remember" every single part of that city. If that's not persistent, I don't know what is. 

Let me know your guy's thoughts on this. I will expand on this topic later on.

----------


## Adampotato

I have actually already done this, with out reading the post! But how it works for me is I have my persistent realm, but I can transfer into a world I call the "Sandbox world" Where it is like a normal lucid dream where I do what ever I want.

----------


## SinisterDezz

If you create structures, are they there when you go back the following nights?

----------


## NinjaLukeI

I read this post yesterday and I started thinking of the possibility of using my phone to create and save these worlds. When I had my 3rd or 4th lucid dream I remember making a phone appear and using it to make commands to control the dream. It worked pretty well. I'm hoping that if I have an LD tonight I can try this.

----------


## Adampotato

> If you create structures, are they there when you go back the following nights?



Yes, in my persistent realm world (since I mentioned I have 2 worlds) I do keep things from the old dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Hmm. Interesting definition of Persistent Realm. 

In my experience, the same Dream Place can be visited again and again. I also have not experienced the limitations which you describe.  
I have perceived places that I created with other entities, and places that I discovered. 
I have also revisited places in which I had literally no dream powers at all, and it felt like Waking Life as if I died I would not be able to go back without reincarnating. 

I think anyone can probably create worlds, and visit worlds. Putting limitations on yourself may be interesting, and simultaneously seems unnecessary. 

Lucid Be.

----------


## insideout

I really want to be able to do something like this. But lately when I become lucid I don't even remember my main goal :^(

----------


## SinisterDezz

> I really want to be able to do something like this. But lately when I become lucid I don't even remember my main goal :^(



I guess becoming more lucid could fix that.

Or maybe even better dream recall.

Not sure if that is a two way street...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I really want to be able to do something like this. But lately when I become lucid I don't even remember my main goal :^(



Sometimes we can incubate dream goals, and do them with without becoming lucid.

----------


## Moonflower

wow this looks really awesome. im still not good at controlling normal LDs but when i am better i may try creating a small simple persistent realm, im not sure if i could remember a whole city like Ba Sing Se, but there are a few places that i made up in waking life that would be perfect for a persistent realm.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> wow this looks really awesome. im still not good at controlling normal LDs but when i am better i may try creating a small simple persistent realm, im not sure if i could remember a whole city like Ba Sing Se, but there are a few places that i made up in waking life that would be perfect for a persistent realm.



You don't actually have to remember a whole city. You can create it piece by piece.

----------


## SinisterDezz

> You don't actually have to remember a whole city. You can create it piece by piece.



That's how I did it.  :smiley: 

Months of work.

----------


## lucidmats

Sounds really good! I have a question tho. You talked about laws of physics etc. In Hyu´s world he had those laws set and did not create a realm piece by piece like you did. If i wanna create the universe of Skyrim for example. Will i have lucid dream powers in the beginning, prepare and build everything and when everything is done i just decide to "finish" it by giving the realm some laws?

----------

